# I'm a Frustrated "Catter"



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Got get some steam & frustration off my chest.

My Freakin Fishing Life:

Nothing, I mean nothing can or will ever go as planned. The wife & I got excited because we were going to spend some much needed time together Saturday afternoon/night at a hole I really like on the Scioto river. I figured we'd get there around 3PM (which everyone that knows me really means 3:30-4PM when it comes to me) then stay until at least midnight. I just had a feeling I could put her on a Flathead then hopefully she'd be hooked!, which would be more time together on the banks of a river or in the boat cattin'. As usual something came up, and we don't have anyone willing to watch the kids. It seems as if no matter how hard we try or no matter how long we put into making plans, they always go south. I don't get out nearly as much as I should when it comes to cattin'. Shoot, I think I'm even border line on even being able to be called a "Catter"! For one I have no True faith in the GMR here in my area, I do within an hour or so from me. I prefer to hit the Scioto, in part I guess because I've fished the GMR here in my area so much. I used to fish it alone, but unless I'm wading or fishing for bait I don't like going by myself. It seems as if lately, it's been more stressful going fishing than it's been fun. I almost know the routine for the spots around here: Spend 30 min leading everything in the Jeep, 30 min to 1 hour catching bait, a crappy walk to the spot with way, way, way too much tackle including a 40lb pound tackle bag, 20 pound rod holders, poles, bait chairs, lights, etc.... then sitting excited for the first couple hours, then dreading the dreaded possibility of being SKUNKED, then thinking about the walk back then going home unloading everything, etc........ I know others have had these same feelings in the past, but I'm getting stuck in deciding whether I WANT to go fishing or thinking I HAVE to go fishing. My wife says she doesn't care if we go & catch fish or not, I on the other hand do. I cant stand going & getting skunked. I think I need to see a fishing psychologist. Usually Id gp carping or smallmouthing to solve my fish fix, but I have no desire to do anything but cattin anymore. Anyone else having as rough a time as me lately?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Take the kids..hahahahahah..NO WAY GET A RELIABLE SETTER.....You can always leave her at home tomorrow????..Bryan, face it..you have 3 young kids, and your wife works also..It's gonna be hard..Thank god I dont have any young kids...If you want to fish with me yell.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the answer to all your problems...Move over here and get another job!!!!!!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I hear ya loud and clear brother! I bought a boat this spring from tee and have only had in the water once and that was just to see if there were any leaks or anything. I have a motor that I still cant get working. I have not been fishing in over a month when I hit Hoover with misfit. I need to get some fishing in sometime soon or I'll go nuts. It wont be this weekend either, got to work tomorrow!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats the boat I was going to buy! Is it real heavy?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan the place I work is hiring like crazy, I can have you a job in two weeks, and a house to rent in one day...LOL


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

The boat from tee? Its pretty easy to tow, I just have an old ranger with a 4 banger and it does just fine. When I brought it home I was running 65 and 70 on 71 with no problems. Its a really wide stable boat for only a 12 footer. My grandpa gave me an old 7.5 horse motor for it that SHOULD work once I get the carb cleaned and put back on.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

If I were you I go back to the Basic's & start over fishing for the Big Boy's.   Maybe I need to be a guide too ?  LOL Next time dont plan on catching any fish then you will have Karma working on your side.  Stick with it , It will come to you sooner or later.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you able to put that boat in the Scioto, if so man that would be conviente for you, espically w/ a new boat ramp in Circleville.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I probably could. I have only fished once in the Scioto by me and I really dont know how deep it is. My dad has an old flat bottom boat that would probably be better for the river in case there are any shallow riffles. Tell ya what, once I get the motor running and can get a free night I'll see if you can come over my way and we'll do some exploring on the river and try for some cats.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

If you can't catch cats...take up carping.  
Catfishing requires a certain degree of insanity not everyone comes equipted with. It may be genetic, or from over indulgence-aquired, not sure. Looks like the carpers are satified, they even speak their own language. Fishing hole = Swim, Rod holder= Pods, Bait = boilies (desert) Landing pads....man, they have it all !
Check out their posts....

Even have remote controlled alarms to wake you when you are sleeping as it takes days to catch those critters  

Hey, you mention paylakes, I bet we could open a carp paylake and do real well $$


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My Lord, Jim thats it! A Carp only paylake, however we can tjust call it a "Paylake" about we try & come up w/ a name!

I know my problem is trying to juggle everything, work has been stressful, personal life has been stressful, Kids are at the Terrible Two's ( twins = twice as bad), I think it is worse this year, beacuse I've actually caught Flatheads! It was easier when I didnt mind getting skunked!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Brian you are not the only one to ever go through this  The kids will grow up then you will be bored what then?hang in there


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

mrfishohio said:


> Hey, you mention paylakes, I bet we could open a carp paylake and do real well $$


Okay, now I've heard it all. That's a really sick idea...!
But, I bet there's a small fortune to be made...I'm in!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

We could give it an English name...something like "The Queens Swim"
Have built in pods too.....
Serve tea & crumpets  ....good thing for those remote alarms. They'll know when our "Big Bessie" is sampling their boilies


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Sell "special" corn...mixed with apple mint jelly, we'll charge $5.00 a cup for it.
 

It's big money in England...the carp pay ponds. The carp have to have a certificate from the Dept of health ministry or something too. They sell them back & forth for about $2,500. 
Seriously someone will capitalize on this...mark my words.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I'm already digging the ponds!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

mrfishohio said:


> We could give it an English name...something like "The Queens Swim"
> Have built in pods too.....
> Serve tea & crumpets  ....good thing for those remote alarms. They'll know when our "Big Bessie" is sampling their boilies



It'll be easy to identify the sophisticated carpers. They'll be the ones with their pinky finger waving in the wind as they sip their tea.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I think you guys have a great idea, I want in on it....Now we need to nuy some land..Anyone got any money????LOL


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

YES!!!!! FINALLY !!!!!

"NUY" some land, buddy are ya okay? Well I gotta go to the store, I have to "NUY" some diapers for the babies.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Brian...I think Jack was using an English word nuy for procure??


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hang in there Bryan, it'll turn around sooner or later. All spring I was loving the ammount of free time I had. Now I'm on a 6 day a week schedule... talk about brutal. I leave early and get home late. I just want to rest, don't have the energy to go out and fish. That'll change in a few weeks, and I'll be back at it again


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok Bryan you got me..the score is 1 million to 1!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Ok Bryan you got me..the score is 1 million to 1!



yep..i can deffenetly see jack proofreading that over and over to make sure he didn't make any errors. Even caps on the name!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

monsterKAT11 said:


> yep..i can deffenetly see jack proofreading that over and over to make sure he didn't make any errors. Even caps on the name!!



Technically, it's "okay"


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a skipjack, which was a big one...9" ?? Anyhow, I got my bait back, but no fish. Fought it for a fair length of time too. Oh River 2 years ago. Just happened to see it in the random shots rolling by.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You might seriously consider buying my boat.......so you can have the same fun.


----------

